# Skin allergy/white spots?



## Toffee_Vizsla (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey there,

Our puppy is 6 months old and we’ve started noticing some white marks on her skin, on her back leg and on lower neck. She seems to bite/scratch her leg a lot where the spots are, which makes us think it’s maybe an allergy of some kind..?

Any thoughts much welcomed! 😊 (visit to the vet later this week already booked in!)

Scott, Silvestra & Toffee the Vizsla


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It could be allergies. Or a skin infection brought on by allergies, or just a skin infection. 
I would get a vet appointment. 
Probably ask them to do a skin scrap, to rule out mites being the cause.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Do you run her in the woods?
Our female has similar marks in the same areas. We are pretty sure she is getting ripped up by thorns as she runs. We are constantly pulling thorns out of her. (the thorns do not seem to bother her).
We are watching . Her normal vet visit is coming up in a month or so.
Our male had a little thicker coat and had less of this.


----------



## Royal pup AZ (Aug 16, 2020)

Toffee_Vizsla said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Our puppy is 6 months old and we’ve started noticing some white marks on her skin, on her back leg and on lower neck. She seems to bite/scratch her leg a lot where the spots are, which makes us think it’s maybe an allergy of some kind..?
> 
> ...


Following.







Our 5 month old has similar dry patches/bumps but only on his ankles. Also, they don't seem to bother him much in terms of biting or licking.


----------

